# Where To Attach Extend-A-Shower Brackets On 25Rss



## swanny007 (May 24, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding somewhere to attach the new extend-a-shower to on the sides. The problem is finding somewhere with a stud to mount the thing to. I think I've got the interior wall mount figured out, but it's the outside wall that's giving me troubles.

I tried using a stud-finder. That was a waste of time. Then I used a nail and tapped it into various places on the wall hoping to hit a stud. All that did was put small holes in my wall.

So I removed one of the plastic push pins holding the shower surround in and it's foam in behind there. Take a look at the attached picture and tell me where can I mount the shower rod bracket to.

Thanks!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

swanny007 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding somewhere to attach the new extend-a-shower to on the sides. The problem is finding somewhere with a stud to mount the thing to. I think I've got the interior wall mount figured out, but it's the outside wall that's giving me troubles.
> 
> I tried using a stud-finder. That was a waste of time. Then I used a nail and tapped it into various places on the wall hoping to hit a stud. All that did was put small holes in my wall.
> 
> ...


Good morning,
I have a 2005 25 RSS. I also mounted the extend-a-rod shower rod. You will need to use Molly bolts to mount it. I drilled the large hole (3/8" or 1/2") depending on the size of molly bolt. Stick a bent piece of wire in there to remove some of the foam so the "butterfly" can open after you insert it into the wall.
Have a look at my picture, be careful not to mount too high or you will hit the light when extended, right below the trim piece is ok. Also, keep in mind these walls are around 2" thick so do not use a 2-1/2" screw. 
If you look closely, you will see my "stud finder" holes too. No studs there. I mounted mine outside the plastic surround so I did not damage it.
crunchman


----------



## swanny007 (May 24, 2009)

That's not really what I wanted to hear LOL. But, thanks, I'll do that...


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Crunchman - I've been holding off on buying the Extend-a-shower for the same reason.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed an extend-a-shower in our 21RS last week. I was also really nervous about how to anchor it since I couldn't find studs either. After looking at all sorts of wall anchor because there is really nothing out there designed for paneling covered foam core walls, I found some at Home Depot that worked pretty well. These anchors have little wings that are pushed outward as the screw is inserted into them. For drywall, they push into the gypsum. On my panel walls, the wings spread out just behind the paneling and hold really tight. I don't think there will be any sort of problem unless my kids start hanging on it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are the pics for where I put the brackets on the 21RS.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

ZHB said:


> Thanks Crunchman - I've been holding off on buying the Extend-a-shower for the same reason.


You are welcome, give it a try. Very easy mod. I went with the molly bolts because we hang wet towels and suits on ours to dry. I forgot to mention, buy plastic curtain hooks because the paint is very thin on the rod. Metal might take the paint off. Looks like thefulminator has ball bearings on his though?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The curtain rings have little roller sleeve on them so I don't think paint removal will be a problem.


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Are these Extend-a-Shower things RV specific? If so, where did you get yours at? That is exactly what I want to do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

crunchman12002 said:


> You are welcome, give it a try. Very easy mod. I went with the molly bolts because we hang wet towels and suits on ours to dry.


You might want to think about using hooks inside the shower. I installed this for wash clothes...swim suits...etc. Works great!!


----------



## Landrover (Jul 16, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You are welcome, give it a try. Very easy mod. I went with the molly bolts because we hang wet towels and suits on ours to dry.


You might want to think about using hooks inside the shower. I installed this for wash clothes...swim suits...etc. Works great!!









[/quote]

Are those hooks in the studs above the bath?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Landrover said:


> Are those hooks in the studs above the bath?


Nope...just used the screws that came with the hooks (from Lowes) and they work great. They are very solid and I unless someone pulls down HARD on an item on the hooks, I don't foresee any issues.


----------



## mbm69 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, and a new Outback owner. I've been looking everywhere on how to install the extend-a-shower rod. I really don't like the shower setup provided in the Outback and bought this shower rod but had no clue how to install it. Now, I'll be able to!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

mbm69 said:


> I'm new to this forum, and a new Outback owner. I've been looking everywhere on how to install the extend-a-shower rod. I really don't like the shower setup provided in the Outback and bought this shower rod but had no clue how to install it. Now, I'll be able to!


Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to help with the shower rod.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You are welcome, give it a try. Very easy mod. I went with the molly bolts because we hang wet towels and suits on ours to dry.


You might want to think about using hooks inside the shower. I installed this for wash clothes...swim suits...etc. Works great!!









[/quote]
Great idea with the hooks, we bought some of the suction cup type that work well too. My 10 year old needs them down low.


----------



## mbm69 (Jul 19, 2011)

crunchman12002 said:


> You are welcome, give it a try. Very easy mod. I went with the molly bolts because we hang wet towels and suits on ours to dry.


You might want to think about using hooks inside the shower. I installed this for wash clothes...swim suits...etc. Works great!!









[/quote]
Great idea with the hooks, we bought some of the suction cup type that work well too. My 10 year old needs them down low.
[/quote]

I thought the hooks were a great idea as well! I bought some 3M command hooks though. I'm still nervous about putting holes in the walls. I'm installing the shower rod tonight. I changed the hinges on the laundry hamper underneath the bathroom sink last night. And I'm also planning on getting the oxygenics shower head installed in there. All this for my 11 year old who hates showering in campground showers


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Next weekend, it should be warn enough to de-winterize the OB, and I'll be doing both of these - installing the Extend-a-shower, and installing those hanger hooks for wet bathing suits!


----------

